# [SOLVED] convert ac powered sub to dc?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i got a home use powered sub from my friend for free. this thing runs on a ac current and shakes his house, its not super big so i wanted to put it into my new car which has a weak crappy sub. (i dont have any money to buy the car subs or the amp i want yet) i know that the sub is dc like every speaker and it has an inverter inside of it that converts the connection from the 120v for home use. how can i mod that built in inverter so i can run the 12v leads to my batt?


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: convert ac powered sub to dc?*

o and i have a 200 watt inverter i could use but from what i heard doing that kills your battery and alternator


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: convert ac powered sub to dc?*

Hi:

You are going to need a detailed wiring diagram of the sub first, they may or maybe not available for free first off.

Yes inverters are a bad idea. If you would need 1 AMP 110Volt, the inverter will draw 10 AMPS at 12Volts

BG


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: convert ac powered sub to dc?*

You cant just hook a house sub up to a car amp, the OHM'S are different. Not sure if your stating the sub has a built in AMP or what.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: convert ac powered sub to dc?*

yes it did have a built in amp. but i ripped it apart and the sub is ac also? cause on the amp it says AC IN were it comes from the ac plug. then it also says AC OUT were it plugs into the sub


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: convert ac powered sub to dc?*

110V converts to about 1440 watts. Generally home theater sub woofers are 8 ohm SVC or 4ohm DVC wired up to 8ohm load. Your best bet would be to get a car amplifier that is the same size as the powered one and use that to power the sub. Additionally, the sub sounds really good cause it is in a good enclosure that has been tuned for an OPEN ROOM not a trunk, 2cents.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: convert ac powered sub to dc?*

well it wasnt in the trunk it was in the passenger seat for now. but i scrapped the idea cause i dont want to hurt my car, i traded the home sub for a bazooka 8" with the amp built in. which sounds much better thanks for the help everyone!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: convert ac powered sub to dc?*

Thanks for letting us know.

I will marked it Solved.

BG


----------

